# Odd Battery Life Readings



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

So, I am trying to monitor my battery life and I keep seeing some weird readings. Sometimes they makes sense, like If I am at 89% or something it says 8 hours and 16min, but other times, I would be at like 90% and it would say like 34 minutes left or sometimes less extrememe like 3 hours left at 86%, then in some other cases it says 1 day and 9 hours remaining at something like 87%. I just don't really understand why the battery seems to be so sparattic in what is being shown. Here is an example:


----------



## n0waybak (Dec 21, 2011)

Those apps are garbage. That's all the explanation needed.

Completely serious.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

What widget are you using?


----------



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

The app is just called Battery and it's by Macropinch. I really like the widget in terms of how it looks, but yeah I am not sure if it's the cause. I checked in settings once and it seemed like it wwas messed up as well unless that was still the cause of the app. Can anyone else either get the app or monitor their time left in their settings to confirm?


----------

